# New Beetle radio security codes



## JAWZ55 (Feb 19, 2011)

Is there anyone on this forum that can provide New Beetle radio security codes? The radio in my daughter's 98 New Beetle literally has fallen apart and no longer works. She bought a replacement from a junk "dealer" (not an auto wrecking yard) for $30.00, but he could not provide the security code. The local dealer wants $95.00 to look it up. Thanks.


----------



## Red04 (Jan 3, 2011)

You can get ur code from WWW.radio-code.com for $28.00 That's how I got mine, just need the vin# of the donor car and the radio serial #.
24 hr turnaround.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

There was a user on NewBeetle.org that could get radio codes. I haven't seen him post in awhile, but you could post up over there and see.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

PM me the serial # on the radio (should start with VWZ or something like that) and your VIN # and I can look it up at work for you.


----------



## beetledub (Jun 22, 2011)

GF's beetle has a dodgy volume knob, rotates and randomly contacts, lots of fun, normally ends up with radio hard panned left, full rear, bass 9, treble 0 :banghead:

Have ordered a radio off evilbay for parts to harvest the knob, it should be working, but won't come with a code.

Has anybody opened one up and any chance that switchcleaner might solve it if it's a contact problem or should it be straightforward to take the pot from the other radio?

Radio released and torx at the ready.

Otherwise, is there enough info between the Radio serial number and the VIN to source a security code to simply swap out for the new parts radio if it's functional?

thanks!


----------

